# CoD4: Corrupted packet flow?



## massahwahl

Im trying to play CoD4 but punkbuster keeps kicking me for something called Corrupted PAcket Flow. What is that and why do I have it


----------



## Droogie

Does Call of Duty 4 run out of steam?  If it does in the game screen highlight Cod4 go to properties -> Local Files -> verify integrity of game cache.  Not sure if this will help but  lemme know.


----------



## Tuffie

Do you get it on all servers or just some?

As it might be that your internet isn't fast enough to keep up (Like how 64kbit/s isn't enough for BF2, and PB kicks you), do you have a connnection above 512kbit/s?


----------



## Vizy

Snap...I just went on cod4 and this just happened to me twice.


----------



## massahwahl

I had issues with my video messing up too but I upgraded my drivers and it solved both problems.


----------



## Kornowski

Thats odd! You gonna play in the Clan again sometime?


----------



## massahwahl

Everytime I get on its empty stupid time differences...


----------



## Kornowski

Ah, right 

We're on pretty much everynight. Do you have Xfire? We use that to talk to each other and arrange games and such... I agree though, time zones are gay! I'm sure we can arrange times though.


----------



## Vizy

It only happened in those two servers for me. It just went away after.


----------

